# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Du lịch Hàn Quốc – Những món ngon sứ xở Kim Chi

## a.namgiay

*Du lịch Han Quoc – Những món ngon sứ xở Kim Chi*
Hàn Quốc được ví là con rống Châu Á, là nền kinh tế đứng thứ 15 thế giới. Để chuẩn bị cho mình một chuyến *du lich Han Quoc* thú vị du khách cần có một tấm visa, hãy đến với *dich vu visa* của Đất Việt Tour để được tư vấn và làm thủ tục visa nhanh chóng, tiện lợi và an toàn. Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng là đất nước tươi đẹp, thân thiện với nền văn hóa đa sắc màu. Âm nhạc, điện ảnh, văn hóa ẩm thực là những điểm thu hút khách *du lich Han Quoc* từ khắp nơi trên thế giới đổ về xứ sở Kim Chi. Trong đó văn hóa ẩm thực của Hàn Quốc được xem là đa dạng và phong phú nhất Châu Á, ẩm thực Hàn Quốc là Slow Food - là thực phẩm tự nhiên rất thích hợp với khuynh hướng mang tính thế giới. Không quá phức tạp trong việc chế biến nhưng những món ăn của xứ sở Kim Chi lại mang đến cho khách *du lich Han Quoc* những trải nghiệm thú vị .
Món ăn Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng vì có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, lượng calo thấp , du khách có thể thưởng thức nhiều món ăn ngon, hấp dẫn mà không lo bị béo phì vì các món ăn chủ yếu làm từ các loại rau quả.
Một số món ăn dưới đây sẽ là gợi ý tuyệt vời nếu bạn đang có ý định *du lich Han Quoc*:
Dakjuk
Dakjuk hay còn gọi là cháo gà Hàn Quốc, món ăn này khá đơn giản nhưng đem đến cho người thưởng thức một hương vị khó tả khi thưởng thức. Món ăn này thích hợp cho người mới ốm dậy, hay để giải rượu, giảm căng thẳng mệt mỏi. Cách làm món ăn này cũng khá đơn giản là, ninh thịt gà với hành tây, rất nhiều tỏi, thêm gạo sushi cho đến khi nhừ.

Tteokbokki
Tteokbokki là món ăn được rất nhiều người dân Hàn Quốc yêu thích, món ăn này du khách có thể thưởng thức tại hầu hết các xe bán hàng rong tại thủ đô Seoul. Món Tteokbokki không bao giờ là nhàm chán vì mỗi một lần thưởng thức dĩa bánh Tteokbokki là một lần trải nghiệm những hương vị mới.

Món ăn này được chế biến với thành phần chính từ bột gạo nặn thành viên dài. Quy trình chế biến hầm với ớt đỏ và hành nên món ăn rất bắt mắt với những gam màu rất đặc trưng.
Seolleongtang
Seolleongtang là món súp đặc trưng của Hàn Quốc được làm từ thịt bò và xương hầm.

Món ăn này thường được người dân Hàn Quốc sử dụng vào mùa đông, để giữ nhiệt. Nếu du khách đi *du lich Han Quoc* vào mùa đông thì không nên bỏ qua món ăn ngon này. Món ăn này còn được biết đến như là một trong những món ăn xua tan cái lạnh giá nổi tiếng thế giới.
Yangnyeom Tongdak
Yangnyeom Tongdak là món gà rán kiểu Hàn Quốc được làm từ nguyên liệu chính là đùi hoặc cánh gà với gia vị, tương ớt Hàn Quốc. Món ăn có màu sắc rất đặc trưng.

Japchae
Japchae là món ăn truyền thống của người Hàn Quốc, rất đặc trưng của xứ sở Kim Chi . Japchae được làm từ miến và các loại rau quả theo mùa nhưng chủ yếu sử dụng là : cà rốt thái lát mỏng, hành tây, rau bina, và nấm kết hợp với thịt thường là thịt bò.

Khi thưởng thức món ăn này du khách sẽ cảm nhận được hương vị đặc trưng của dầu vừng, xì dầu rất thơm ngon.
Bulgogi
Bulgogi là món nướng truyền thống của người dân Hàn Quốc được chế biến từ thịt lưng của bò, xắt lát mỏng hoặc từ các loại thịt bò xắt lát khác. Bulgogi thường được dung kèm với rau diếp hoặc các loại rau khác, thịt bò được cuốn trong rau và chấm với ssamchang hay các loại gia vị khác.

Bibimbap
Bibimbap có nghĩa là cơm trộn, món ăn này được chế biến từ thành phần chính là cơm, đặt ở trên là rau xào, và tương ớt Koch'uchang.

Hiện nay món cơm trộn đã được thay đổi rất nhiều để hợp khẩu vị với khách du lich Han Quoc.
Kim Chi
Là món ăn truyền thống nổi tiếng không chỉ ở Hàn Quốc mà khắp nơi trên thế giới. Trong bữa ăn của người dân Hàn Quốc thì kim chi được sử dụng thường xuyên. Kim chi có mùi thơm nồng, cay rất đặc trưng.

Có rất nhiều loại kim chi để khách *du lich Han Quoc* lựa chọn. Nếu đã đến Hàn Quốc mà không thưởng thức kim chi do người bản xứ chế biến thì quả thật đáng tiếc.
Mọi chi tiết tour *du lich Han Quoc* liên hệ:
Công ty Cổ phần ĐT - TM - DV - Du lịch Đất Việt
GP Lữ hành Quốc tế: GP79-402/2012/TCDL-GPLHQT
GPĐKKD: 0309139335 do Sở KHĐT cấp 18/08/2002
198 Phan Văn Trị, P.10, Quận Gò Vấp, TPHCM
Tel: (08) 3989 7562 - 3894 1794

----------


## thientai206

nhìn rất chi là ngon, nh mờ ăn chả ngon lắm

----------


## dung89

Mình vẫn thích kim chi nhất

----------

